# Error con el driver de wifi...creo

## eidan

el caso es que estoy intentando leer unos errores que me salen al iniciar gentoo, y a raíz de esto descubrí que tengo el /var/log/messages inundado con el siguiente error:

```
Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104386] WARNING: at drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/rc.c:697 ath_rc_get_highest_rix.clone.16+0x155/0x1f0()

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104393] Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104397] Modules linked in:

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104405] Pid: 0, comm: swapper/3 Tainted: G        W    3.2.1-gentoo-r2 #15

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104410] Call Trace:

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104415]  <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8104da6b>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x7b/0xc0

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104434]  [<ffffffff814f9565>] ? ath_rc_get_highest_rix.clone.16+0x155/0x1f0

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104442]  [<ffffffff814f968b>] ? ath_get_rate+0x8b/0x490

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104451]  [<ffffffff8172b356>] ? rate_control_get_rate+0x86/0x140

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104460]  [<ffffffff8173463a>] ? invoke_tx_handlers+0x84a/0x1140

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104468]  [<ffffffff814ef319>] ? ath9k_tx+0x99/0x140

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104477]  [<ffffffff816ca0db>] ? nf_nat_get_offset+0x5b/0x80

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104486]  [<ffffffff817350c6>] ? ieee80211_tx+0x76/0xf0

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104494]  [<ffffffff81735828>] ? ieee80211_xmit+0x98/0xd0

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104503]  [<ffffffff81735e5f>] ? ieee80211_subif_start_xmit+0x38f/0x850

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104513]  [<ffffffff81658352>] ? dev_hard_start_xmit+0x272/0x5f0

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104523]  [<ffffffff8166cdbb>] ? sch_direct_xmit+0xeb/0x1e0

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104531]  [<ffffffff81658836>] ? dev_queue_xmit+0x166/0x600

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104539]  [<ffffffff8168f000>] ? ip_finish_output2+0x250/0x250

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104546]  [<ffffffff8168f13a>] ? ip_finish_output+0x13a/0x2f0

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104553]  [<ffffffff8168ffc7>] ? ip_queue_xmit+0x157/0x3b0

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104561]  [<ffffffff8106ffe8>] ? getnstimeofday+0x48/0xc0

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104570]  [<ffffffff816a59ba>] ? tcp_transmit_skb+0x3ba/0x8a0

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104579]  [<ffffffff816a3969>] ? tcp_rcv_established+0x189/0x670

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104587]  [<ffffffff816aa835>] ? tcp_v4_do_rcv+0x1b5/0x450

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104594]  [<ffffffff81693d99>] ? __inet_lookup_established+0x139/0x260

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104602]  [<ffffffff816ad384>] ? tcp_v4_rcv+0x6d4/0x7e0

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104610]  [<ffffffff81672e98>] ? nf_hook_slow+0xd8/0x120

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104619]  [<ffffffff8168b4a0>] ? ip_rcv_finish+0x2e0/0x2e0

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104628]  [<ffffffff8168b535>] ? ip_local_deliver_finish+0x95/0x150

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104636]  [<ffffffff81653a2f>] ? __netif_receive_skb+0x1cf/0x350

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104644]  [<ffffffff8165564d>] ? netif_receive_skb+0x8d/0xa0

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104654]  [<ffffffff816f9ad4>] ? ieee80211_data_to_8023+0x184/0x460

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104662]  [<ffffffff8172ff1e>] ? ieee80211_deliver_skb.clone.25+0xde/0x2a0

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104671]  [<ffffffff81730ce1>] ? ieee80211_rx_handlers+0xc01/0x1b90

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104678]  [<ffffffff810462de>] ? select_task_rq_fair+0x54e/0x9d0

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104686]  [<ffffffff810468c2>] ? find_busiest_group+0x162/0xc50

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104695]  [<ffffffff8173228e>] ? ieee80211_prepare_and_rx_handle+0x61e/0x8e0

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104704]  [<ffffffff8103fbf1>] ? ttwu_do_wakeup+0x11/0x90

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104712]  [<ffffffff8173285c>] ? ieee80211_rx+0x30c/0x940

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104720]  [<ffffffff814f3656>] ? ath_rx_tasklet+0xcb6/0x1d40

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104728]  [<ffffffff81008410>] ? nommu_map_sg+0xd0/0xd0

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104736]  [<ffffffff814f06fd>] ? ath9k_tasklet+0xad/0x190

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104744]  [<ffffffff81052eea>] ? tasklet_action+0x5a/0xc0

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104751]  [<ffffffff81053510>] ? __do_softirq+0x90/0x110

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104760]  [<ffffffff8174d72c>] ? call_softirq+0x1c/0x30

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104769]  [<ffffffff81003b8d>] ? do_softirq+0x4d/0x80

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104775]  [<ffffffff81053865>] ? irq_exit+0x75/0x80

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104783]  [<ffffffff810039dc>] ? do_IRQ+0x5c/0xd0

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104791]  [<ffffffff8174bc6b>] ? common_interrupt+0x6b/0x6b

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104795]  <EOI>  [<ffffffff81009e70>] ? default_idle+0x20/0x40

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104809]  [<ffffffff81000a66>] ? cpu_idle+0x66/0x90

Apr  4 01:07:22 gentoo kernel: [130031.104816] ---[ end trace 6229151a66ad661c ]---

```

Se repite continuamente, incluso varias veces por segundo y por eso no puedo encontrar el trozo que busco. 

Alguna idea de a qué se puede deber?? He buscado bastante, pero no he encontrado una respuesta.

Gracias.

----------

## Luciernaga

Al parecer tienes un chip Atheros y "probablemente" el driver equivocado, da la casualidad que tengo un chip Atheros versión 5 que "probablemente" será igual al tuyo, por consiguiente entra en la compilación del kernel y activa lo siguiente:

Device Drivers -> Network device support -> Wireless LAN -> <M>Atheros Wireless Cards -> <M>Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support

... y desactiva la línea que hace referencia al driver ath9 ... reinicia la máquina después de la compilación y si todo sale como debería asunto resuelto ... digo.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## eidan

Probé cambiar el driver desde el kernel como me dijiste, pero el wifi dejó de funcionar y tuve que volver a la configuración anterior. De todas formas el driver es el que me indicó la salida de lspci -n en http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx . De todas formas posteo mi lspci -vvv -s:

```

01:08.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR922X Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 2091

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 168, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

   Region 0: Memory at f7ff0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=100mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k

```

Gracias por la respuesta de todas formas.

----------

## eidan

Pues eso, desde la reinstalación el error ya no sale... Si vuelve a salir te aviso, pero muchas gracias por la ayuda.

----------

